# Husky parts sources



## Tinker (May 19, 2021)

I was recently given a Husky H1506FWH Type 2 compressor. It runs, but gauges don't function and the regulator assembly is broken (knob just spins). I drained the tank and removed the manifold components. I've found the correct part numbers for what I need but can't locate a supplier. Any suggestions would be most appreciated.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap some pix of what you have.
most of these parts can be done with generic parts
*click here to try this site*


----------



## Tinker (May 19, 2021)

iowagold said:


> snap some pix of what you have.
> most of these parts can be done with generic parts
> *click here to try this site*


----------



## Tinker (May 19, 2021)

Paul: Thanks for your help. Just ordered what I needed although parts are currently on backorder.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea good to get in line for the parts...
most parts are on the way on a slow boat from china ;<)

that not enough folks to unload the containers at the ports and the inspection thing at the ports too!


----------

